# Michigan takes aim at mute swans;



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Please vote in poll


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Just voted. Kill em..I live on a lake and they are becoming a real problem. One chased my little lab last summer and attacked her. By the time I got my rifle it was out of range. A little closer and a .22 hollow point would have went for a ride..I have grandkids, these creatures can live somewhere else.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

My vote's in. And if I remember correctly, what we now call "T" and "F" shot used to be called "swan shot." Either way, I'm ready.

John


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I would enjoy a little swan on the table.


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kill em. It's an invasive species just like the Goby and Zebra mussel. Their just pretty to look at.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Should the goby be on the invasive list anymore? I seem to remember hearing about bass keeping there numbers in check. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

hairyjoe123 said:


> Should the goby be on the invasive list anymore? I seem to remember hearing about bass keeping there numbers in check.
> 
> Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


Well, at least once a year I get to Detroit to go fishing with my grandfather. We'll go down to the river by Southfield. Last few times I went, we caught nothing but goby's. Was real annoying. I went a couple weeks ago though, and we caught 3 perch and 1 goby, so that was definitely an improvement. I can't say my 1 or 2 trips a year though sets a trend on how it's population is doing.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have any actual facts or figures on the matter myself. I was watching babe winkleman on versus last year and they were talking about how the goby has found a niche in the greatlakes region and that it has become a food source for bass. I remember a few years ago hen we would smelt dip in port Huron and bring up baskets of gobies. Lately those nets have been mostly gobyless. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I was more surprised by this number...

"No, I am not in favor of killing any animal 16.51% (103 votes)"

Thats alot of vegans, unless alot of people are lying to themselves...





_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

As for swans, I now have a opinion. Mute swans are beautiful animals that have seen a rapid growth. I feel that perhaps a genocide toward them is too much. Is it all all possible to maintain or remove these birds without all out extermination? Perhaps and effort involving the destruction of nests, clipping of wings, followed by displacement of the swans to a more suitable area, along with a regulated waterfowl quota for bird hunters. I do not have any actual experience in wildlife management. I am just putting something out there. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

hairyjoe123 said:


> As for swans, I now have a opinion. Mute swans are beautiful animals that have seen a rapid growth. I feel that perhaps a genocide toward them is too much. Is it all all possible to maintain or remove these birds without all out extermination? Perhaps and effort involving the destruction of nests, clipping of wings, followed by displacement of the swans to a more suitable area, along with a regulated waterfowl quota for bird hunters. I do not have any actual experience in wildlife management. I am just putting something out there.
> 
> Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


Where is the money going to come from for all of that? Michigan is hardly in a position to be forking over the millions that would potentially cost.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

hairyjoe123 said:


> Mute swans are beautiful animals that have seen a rapid growth.


So you would not be happy to see all the mute swans replaced by trumpeters?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2010)

How do you get a permit to shoot them??


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I voted, but not looking good. 305 votes for Yes options and 320 votes for No options and 13 votes for people who know nothing about Mute Swans.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for voting! 



Yes, they are a threat to the region. *47.57%* (323 votes) 


Yes, if more research is done *1.62%* (11 votes) 


No, I am not in favor of killing any animal *15.61%* (106 votes) 


No, we should find other ways to control the population *33.28%* (226 votes) 



I'm a yes.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

maybe the asian carp will eat the golby, mussels and swan?

BTW swan is the new thanksgiving tradition


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Like I said I am no wildlife management expert. I see no reason why it should cost too much extra money to maintain these mute swans in a way similar to what I described above. I do understand that money is an issue with all management plans. 

Half of the management plan I stated has already been made available through permits. Use the revenue from those permits to fund the mute swan management action. If the permits are free, charge for them. As for hunting the birds, make a rather long hunting season and licensing cheap.

For the guy who asked if I want the trumpeter swan to survive. Its a Darwinian world and the toughest survive. Humans introduced the mute swan into the ecosystem and we should help to regulate the issue. However it very well maybe that the trumpeter swan needs to become more aggressive. I would not like to see the trumpeter swan go extinct. 

The fact is, mute swans are not recommended for consumption. They are not currently posing a strong enough presence to the environment to require immediate action from our regulatory governments. So, attacking me for making some possible suggestions about maintaining the population of the mute swan is unhelpful. 

I voted that I need more information. That means that I am not fully against the genocide of swans. I am lacking the information needed to decide yes or no to the proposed action of wiping out 90% the mute swan population. I feel as though it is possible that most people made a vote based on the article alone( which had a very pro kill bias tone) and not any further research. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

It appears that the DNR has declared war on Swans and Pigs. When is the battle going to start against Wolves?


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I know my wording is strong. Haha

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

They have a negative impact on the Great Lakes Region Ecosystem... That should be enough reason to kill the bastards.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you saying that anything that has a negative impact on the great lakes region should be eliminated? If that is your implication than perhaps all of mankind should take up arms against ourselves and annihilate anyone person who breeds in the great lakes region. Or better yet lets begin a campaign to sterilize the human race. After all, humans effect their environment negatively more than any other creature. 
Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I seem to have found myself much further left of the topic than I had planned. Good day and bear in mind, if you can't eat it, don't kill it. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

The Feds removed 89 form my lake last year. For the 1st time last fall, we had 25 Tundra and 2 Trumpeters on the lake. That is great to see the native waterfowl. I have witnessed Mutes chase Loons, Buffo Heads and numerous other waterfowl. I have been chased by them on my shoreline.

This year, as President of the Lake Association, and with the members agreement, I have a permit from the DNR to do the shooting. The DNR was present for our 1st shoot last week. Now I must notify them 24 hours in advance and contact the RAP line to inform them of my activity.

Unless you live on a lake where there is a population of Mutes, IMO, you don't understand the need to rid your lake of these birds.

Each bird eats up to 8 lbs. of submerged aquatic vegetation per day. Each bird also produces 5 lbs of feces per day that is dumped into the lake. Do the math, 30 birds X 5 X 30 days = 4500 lbs of feces per month in the lake. I would be wiling to bet if any of you witnessed someone dumping a truck load of manure in the waterway where you lived or fished, you would want it stopped. The only difference is, this is a "pretty white bird".


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

We can shoot swans but not doves. I guess size really does matter.

FWIW, i would like to see all mutes gone. 

Hariyjoe, there is plenty of info out there for you to make an educated decision.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

Troy Landry of Swamp People fame would say--"CHOOT 'EM"--or an even more classic response from Uncle Fester--"SHOOT 'EM IN THE BACK!!!":evil:--I've watched those sumbucks chase Geese, attempt to attack dogs that were on boats and harrass nesting waterfowl--We just don't need any more invasive species, I wish that the Ohio DNR would come up with a similar plan to control the population down here--RLM


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yes they are a lovely bird. BUT. so are native trumpeter swan. the mute pushes the trumpeter out. destroying native fauna.

therefore we need to place strict controls on the mute to protect our natural environment

and yes i can see why those folks don't want to kill them, or any wildlife. its so enjoyable to sit in a fine restraunt and eat a nice steak while watching these animals covort about in freedom.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_59132_59333-263394--,00.html 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

hairyjoe123 said:


> Are you saying that anything that has a negative impact on the great lakes region should be eliminated? If that is your implication than perhaps all of mankind should take up arms against ourselves and annihilate anyone person who breeds in the great lakes region. Or better yet lets begin a campaign to sterilize the human race. After all, humans effect their environment negatively more than any other creature.
> Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


 we sort of have already...been to detroit lately?:yikes:


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

Are these things any good to eat? That would be a factor for me as I have would feel better about killing an animal that is used for food.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I say shoot em! One local lake I fish has hundreds of them. Between the habitat destruction, their waste, and their aggressiveness, I wouldn't blink at the opportunity to give one or two a dirt nap. I fish from a kayak and these things are a threat, even when you are keeping your distance....which is sometimes impossible in the one lake with so many of them. It used to be all I needed to watch for were drunk powerboaters and 13 year old jet skiers. I've been forced to add a pretty bird to that list. One of these things just killed a kayaker in Illinois.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Just heard something on Fox 2 news about hunting em. No real details though.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been fishing a small local lake this spring and there is a pair that have been harassing all the geese that were trying to nest. I was there a couple days ago and all the geese are gone. The swans are there with a bunch of little ones. I've seen enough.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeez that fox 2 news segment was aweful tonight, you could tell they are antis, didnt mention one good thing about it. Anyone else see it?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

We should be able to harvest some of these birds. They don't belong here and they crowd out other birds. My friend has a 7 acre private lake and not one other bird can nest on that lake due to the pair of swans present every year. In the 15 years I have fished that lake, there *has never been* one baby duck or goose. What a shame that a 7 acre lake is not allowed to produce any native waterfowl. I have heard they make excellent table fair (they are vegetarians) and make one hella of a splash when they hit the water. 

We can shoot our native birds but not invasive species? :sad:


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Jowdones said:


> We should be able to harvest some of these birds. They don't belong here and they crowd out other birds. My friend has a 7 acre private lake and not one other bird can nest on that lake due to the pair of swans present every year. In the 15 years I have fished that lake, there *has never been* one baby duck or goose. What a shame that a 7 acre lake is not allowed to produce any native waterfowl. I have heard they make excellent table fair (they are vegetarians) and make one hella of a splash when they hit the water.
> 
> We can shoot our native birds but not invasive species? :sad:


Tell your friend to contact the DNR biologist for that area. He should be able to obtain a permit to kill the mute swans.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Here is the application for the permit.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/PermitApplicationforMuteSwanRemoval_364915_7.pdf


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Here is the application for the permit.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/PermitApplicationforMuteSwanRemoval_364915_7.pdf


Sweet 
​​​


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Big Frank. I was not aware permits such as these were available.

I cannot believe some people actually stopped the cull on White lake. There are an estimated 1200 swans there. There are not 1200 native ducks and geese combined on that lake and people are upset about thinning some non native, aggressive species.


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmm. Swan


----------

